# BC Senior Public Safety Dispatcher



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Senior Public Safety Dispatcher
Institution:
*Boston College*

Location:
Chestnut Hill, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
08/29/2017

Type:
Full Time 
*Job Description*

The Senior Public Safety Dispatcher reports to the Lieutenant, Accreditation Management, and will provide support and assistance to the Command Staff member responsible for Investigative Services and the Commanding Officer responsible for Dispatch and Professional Development and will coordinate various operational activities of the dispatch center including; planning, organizing, coordinating processes and procedures, participating in the interviewing of candidates for dispatch positions, training staff in work procedures; generating statistical crime and incident response information, creating monthly and quarterly activity summaries, assisting with the department annual report, and assisting in the preparation of the Clery reports utilizing computer databases, electronic spreadsheets, word processing, and statistical applications to manipulate, analyze, and present data.

The Senior Public Safety Dispatcher will also be responsible for assisting with the development and updating of the Communications Policy including but not limited to; CJIS Policy, Communications Policy, Communication Manual; assists the accreditation management team in maintaining adherence to best practices relevant to the Dispatch Center in accordance with Massachusetts Police Accreditation Commission Accreditation standards by maintaining policies, generating proof of compliance for accreditation standards, preparing written documentation and reports, maintaining computer databases, developing and revising agency forms, and providing assistance during on-site assessments and inspections. In addition, will assist in the design and implementation of training programs to increase efficiency and ensure standards are being maintained; and serve as the security system liaison for the Dispatch Center and CJIS Representative. Other duties may be assigned by the Executive Director of Public Safety

Application Deadline: September 5, 2017

This position is considered to be an Essential Personnel Position and is required to work during emergencies, holidays, weekends, day and night shifts and overtime. Some weekend work as well as work during major university events such as Commencement, return to campus, football, etc.








*Requirements*

BS degree preferred in areas such as Criminal Justice, Communication, Business or Liberal Arts
Three years of service in a public safety dispatcher role or similar function including experience with records management systems and ability to analyze data and produce relevant management reports.
Knowledgeable in all computerized electronic records and security systems associated with the dispatch center to the degree that the SPSD will become fully knowledgeable and obtain any requisite certifications in CCURE, GENETEC, CJIS, Persona and other system software to achieve the necessary skills and knowledge to perform basic troubleshooting capability.
*Closing Statement*

Boston College conducts background checks as part of the hiring process.

Boston College is an Affirmative Action/Equal Opportunity Employer and does not discriminate on the basis of any legally protected category including disability and protected veteran status. To learn more about how BC supports diversity and inclusion throughout the university please visit the Office for Institutional Diversity at Office for Institutional Diversity - Boston College.

In order to be considered an official applicant of Boston College, please note that it is necessary to apply directly online at our site: www.bc.edu/bcjobs.
PI99183129








*Application Information*
Contact:
Boston College

Online App. Form:
https://bc.csod.com/ats/careersite/JobDetails.aspx?id=1313&Source=HigherEdJobs


----------

